# Seiko 6309-7049 mainspring barrel



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*Seiko 6309-7049 mainspring barrel*


View Advert


I need a complete mainspring barrel for a 6309-7049 Seiko




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

30/09/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

